# Reparaturschalter Kunststoff mit EMV-Verschraubung



## sirbarny (22 September 2010)

Wir möchten Moeller Reparaturschalter mit Kunststoffgehäuse             (P1-25/I2/SVB-SW/HI11) einsetzen. Die Antriebe sind alle frequenzgeregelt. Um eine ausreichende Abschirmung (EMV) zu erreichen möchte ich EMV-Verschraubungen einsetzen. Nun ist das beim Kunststoffgehäuse nicht ganz einfach.
Ich bilde mir ein, dass es von Moeller früher einen Metallbügel gab, der mit den beiden Verschraubungen befestigt wurde und so eine Verbindung bestand. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher und bei Moeller kennt das auch niemand.
Wie löst ihr solche Anforderungen?


----------



## S5-Bastler (22 September 2010)

Nur mal so als Frage, ich kenne es nicht. Ist das Kunststoffgehäuse denn abgeschirmt?
Sonst kann man sich die EMV Verschraubung ja auch gleich sparen.


----------



## sirbarny (22 September 2010)

Das Gehäuse ist nicht geschirmt, aber unsere Kunden möchten den Schirm durchgängig bis zum Antrieb haben.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 September 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben letztens für sowas Rittal-Gehäuse genommen und den Rep.-Schalter dort eingebaut


MfG


----------



## knabi (23 September 2010)

Zu beachten ist auch, daß durch den Einsatz der EMV-Verschraubungen die Schutzklasse des Reparaturchalters (Schutzklasse II - schutzisoliert) aufgehoben würde. Die Verschraubungen müßten damit auch noch einmal im Gehäuse des Reparaturschalters mit dem PE verbunden werden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Verpolt (23 September 2010)

> Das Gehäuse ist nicht geschirmt, aber unsere Kunden möchten den Schirm durchgängig bis zum Antrieb haben.



Lass doch das Gehäuse ein Gehäuse sein und Verbinde drinninne den Schirm beider Leitungen. Das Gehäuse bleibt Schutzisoliert


----------



## Deltal (23 September 2010)

Hab schon mal eine Variante gesehen wo ein kleines verzinktes Blech mit zwei Schirmverschraubungen angebaut war. Ob das was gekauftes oder gebautes war kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Das Blech war mit Schrauben befestigt und warscheinlich dann innen mit PE verbunden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Hab schon mal eine Variante gesehen wo ein kleines verzinktes Blech mit zwei Schirmverschraubungen angebaut war. Ob das was gekauftes oder gebautes war kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Das Blech war mit Schrauben befestigt und warscheinlich dann innen mit PE verbunden.



Wir hatten mal ein Blech im Einsatz welches Klammern hatte wo der Schirm eingeklemmt wurde. Das Blech war von KlöckerMöller und wurde unter den eigenlichen Schalteinsatz eingeklickt.

Schirmverschraubungen machen in einem Plastikgehäuse keinen Sinn.


----------



## Mr.Spok (23 September 2010)

*Monageblech Schirm*

Hallo,

das Blech ist bei Eaton (Moeller) mit der Bezeichnung MBS-I2 und Best.-Nr. 290191 erhältlich.

mfG Jan


----------



## sirbarny (23 September 2010)

Danke für eure rege Beteiligung.
Natürlich würde die Schutzklasse aufgehoben und die Verschraubungen
müssten geerdet werden. Aber der Kunde möchte, dass die Leitungen von den FU's durchgehend geschirmt, aber nur am Anfang beim FU auf Erdpotential liegen. Warum auch immer.
Der Tip mit MBS-12 ist meiner meinung nach die sauberste Lösung.
Danke
Sir


----------



## knabi (22 November 2010)

*Update*

Ist zwar schon ein bißchen her, aber ich habe hier gerade Kataloge von Kraus&Naimer bekommen, das paßt zu dem Thema:

http://www.krausnaimer.com/g/pdfcat/KN_EMV_D.pdf

Gruß

Holger


----------



## sirbarny (22 November 2010)

Wir verwenden nun das Originalblech von Eaton (Moeller) mit der Bezeichnung MBS-I2 und Best.-Nr. 290191 
Das ist für diese Schalter die professionellste Lösung. Sind auch verschieden große Schellen dabei.

sir


----------

